# Got skins you don't plan on using?



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm hoping to bag a couple deer myself, but in any case if any of you are in the Flint area and just plan on throwing out your deer skin, I'd love to take it off your hands. I can't afford to pay you for it, but if you see it as trash, what's the loss. I'm going to try my hand at brain and bark tanning and I'm looking for skins to learn with. PM me if you can help out. THANKS!!!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

You local butcher or "the guy cuts up deer". I'm sure that this time of year they got lots. The local guy who does it on the side probably wont charge you for them since he got to get rid of them anyway. 

Mitch


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

meet cutters usally get $8 for a flat deer hide at the end of the season from a fur buyer.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep, that's why I'm just hoping a successful hunter who cuts his own and generally throws out the hide drops me a line. I'm hoping to try some traditional tanning methods....who knows how many I'll screw up before I get it right...haha:lol:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

..I've done that before. It is a thing of beauty...when its done right, that is. When you get to the part about smoking and watching for flare ups,,,WATCH FOR FLARE UPS! Wouldn't think that a skin would burn...I really didn't.

Mitch


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, haha, thanks for the advice. I plan on digging the pit two feet deep and have it flare out on the bottom, same way we dig fence post holes to heel them from heaving. Then skirt it.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll gladly pick them up, you don't need to salt or scrape them. If they are fresh, cold and in a garbage bag, that's great.

Steve, thanks for donating yours...I'll post picks when it's done or even email you a pic. Thanks again!!


----------

